# Peak FO sampler



## candice19 (Jun 30, 2009)

I placed an order from the sampler for the following:

#1 birthday cake
#2 chanel no. 5
#3 cool citrus basil
#4 sweet pumpkin spice
#5 ginger peach
#6 wild mountain honey
#7 love spell
#8 nag champa
#9 sage + lemongrass
#10 purely peppermint

I'm really trying to diversify the scents I'm carrying.  Anyone have experiences with these?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

The love spell is fantastic 

Kitn


----------



## candice19 (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome!  I loved Love Spell years ago, but I never thought about making soap with it.

I'm also super excited about the honey one, I read some rav reviews in diff thread here.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 30, 2009)

*x*

  i really like the nag champa and the lemongrass and sage.. i also like the lavender, eucalyptus and asian sandalwood, too.  i have the pineapple crush and raspberry vanilla on my "hit list" next time i get home.  they smell marvelous oob!


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 7, 2009)

chanel #5 is amazing..i made tarts with it for the first time. A lady smelled them and now all she buys is products with this FO in it...I have to keep it..I do have to say that the best smelling  Chanel is from tennessee candle supplies..Oh My words!!!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 7, 2009)

we must have the same taste in fos!
 I ordered peach( its very nice)
citris basil, havent soaped yet
wild mt honey is the best, ive made 4 batches, sold everyone
lovespell- made yesterday
nag champa- love, dont like the name tough!


----------



## candice19 (Jul 8, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> we must have the same taste in fos!
> I ordered peach( its very nice)
> citris basil, havent soaped yet
> wild mt honey is the best, ive made 4 batches, sold everyone
> ...


I made a batch with wild mt honey last night - it's quite strong, and it didn't smell like I imagined it to smell.  For some reason, I thought the honey notes would be stronger, but it's really like a wild flower field lol.

As for opinions of smell right out of the bottle:

#1 birthday cake  - reminded me very much of Brambleberry's Almond Biscotti - but not so much like birthday cake.  Maybe the vanilla wasn't strong enough?

#2 chanel no. 5  - like the perfume without the instense headache!

#3 cool citrus basil - omg soooo nice.  I can't describe it, but I can't wait to soap with this!

#4 sweet pumpkin spice - Never been a fan of pumpkin, but I can see people loving this one!

#5 ginger peach - very soothing, like a sweet spa scent

#6 wild mountain honey - see above

#7 love spell - one of my fav scents, again, can't wait to try this one

#8 nag champa - I personally don't like incense, but this is spot on!

#9 sage + lemongrass - yummy! I love lemon, and the sage balances it so well!

#10 purely peppermint - it's like POW, hi peppermint!

They also gave a sampler of Beach Daisies - I smelled the note of the beach (weird to say, but I have a Beach FO and it smelled like it a bit), but I wouldn't call the florals daisy.  It was a weird mix of florals and woodsy smells.  I'd rename this one "Lake Daisies" if I could lol


----------



## honor435 (Jul 8, 2009)

candice
wild my honey IS strong, but people seem to love it, it will smell up your bathroom without using it! and it is one of the few that stays on your skin for a bit.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 8, 2009)

also from peak, birds of paradise is to die for!
i really like black canyon(musk, pachouli, sandalwood)
green tea
warm vanilla sugar!!!!!!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 8, 2009)

*x*



			
				honor435 said:
			
		

> we must have the same taste in fos!
> I ordered peach( its very nice)
> citris basil, havent soaped yet
> wild mt honey is the best, ive made 4 batches, sold everyone
> ...



i renamed nag champa "essence of india"-feel free to use it!


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm curious about the gingered peach - do you get much peach from it?  Does it stick and stay balanced in CP soap?

It just sounds so delicious, but I have little luck with any peach besides Scent Works White Peach.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 8, 2009)

carebear
I bought " georgia peach" love it, strong peach scent, but did hp, so dont know about cp.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 8, 2009)

made peak " cranberry, apple marmalade, very good. Im very pleased with their fos.


----------

